# Professor threatens students for use of the wrong words



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
_
Gross generalizations, stereotypes, and derogatory/oppressive language are not acceptable. Use of racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, xenophobic, classist, or generally offensive language in class or submission of such material will not be tolerated. *(This includes “The Man,” “Colored People,”“Illegals/Illegal Aliens,”“Tranny” and so on or referring to women/men as females or males)* If I see it or hear it, I will correct it in class since it can be a learning moment for many students. Repeated use of *oppressive* and hateful language will be handled accordingly - including but not limited to removal from the class without attendance or participation points, failure of the assignment, and - in extreme cases - failure for the semester._

https://ccgrs.wsu.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/48/2015/08/20153_Breikss.pdf

Watch what you say, or you will pay.  America, 2015.
.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.


Depends on when you went.

When I went to college in the late 70's, the campus was a stimulating, free-thinking, tolerant place.  We were encouraged to challenge our own beliefs with the same passion that we challenged those of other people.  We wanted to hear everyone's viewpoint.  And this was in _California_, mind you.

Now, it's just the opposite.  I don't know when this happened exactly, but it really is a shame.  College should be a bastion of curiosity, debate and ideas, not this.
.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

Speaking, reading, and writing will soon be banned in our educational facilities with the geometrically growing list of words that may not be used... They're still working on how ta' ban 'rithmatic.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> 2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
> _
> Gross generalizations, stereotypes, and derogatory/oppressive language are not acceptable. Use of racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, xenophobic, classist, or generally offensive language in class or submission of such material will not be tolerated. *(This includes “The Man,” “Colored People,”“Illegals/Illegal Aliens,”“Tranny” and so on or referring to women/men as females or males)* If I see it or hear it, I will correct it in class since it can be a learning moment for many students. Repeated use of *oppressive* and hateful language will be handled accordingly - including but not limited to removal from the class without attendance or participation points, failure of the assignment, and - in extreme cases - failure for the semester._
> 
> ...


Nonsense.

Americans are at liberty to say anything they wish, to exhibit their ignorance and hate, their racism and stupidity, their bigotry and nativism absent punitive measures by the state; indeed, hate speech is entitled to Constitutional protections, immune from attack by the state. (_R.A.V. v. City of St. Paul_)

Consequently, no one will 'pay' for what he says, no 'arrest,' no 'trial,' no 'conviction,' the notion is ignorant idiocy – a product of the myth of 'political correctness,' and those frightened of unfettered debate in a free and democratic society.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 30, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Speaking and writing will soon be banned in our educational facilities... They're still working on how ta' ban 'rithmatic.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


I thought parts of it already were.
I saw some of the *crap* my daughter got while she was "finding herself" through higher edeecation. I'm glad she was able to get them there student loans to be subjected like that cause it would have really pissed me off had that been our money she wasted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

*More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.

Course Description* This class will look the intersections of race, class, gender, and sexuality in film and media, and the social, political, economic, and cultural practices impact of these mediums. We will explore some of the complexities of these identities through the course texts, selected articles, group discussions, lectures, and film with attention to media and popular culture.

Using classic and contemporary films, as well as sample content from television and the internet, we will explore the boundaries, stipulations, and expectations which shape cultural expectations of sex, gender identity and expression, sexuality, and sexual orientation.

*Learning Outcomes* By the end of this semester, you should have the skills to:  Understand core concepts of: race, class, gender, sex, gender identity, sexuality, and sexual orientation in relation to social, political, economic, and cultural norms and practices.

 Have the ability to recognize these concepts in film, media, television, and online and identify the complications of these representations.

 Identify areas of systemic and institutionalized racism, prejudice, misogyny, classism, sexism, and discriminatory practices in the casting, production, distribution, and reception of various media samples, and make connections to your personal experiences.

 Recognize the intersectionality of race, class, ethnicity, sex, gender, sexual orientation, and ability in actors, their roles, and their on- & off-screen personas. 

 Participate in discussions in a thoughtful and academic manner, with understanding of critical race theory, feminist, anti-racist, and allied social discourse.

 Engage in discussion surrounding contemporary political movements and trends in popular culture and social discourse which contribute to the systemic issues discussed in class.

 Distinguish and dismantle stereotypes, archetypes, assumptions, clichés, and widespread beliefs surrounding race, class, sexuality, gender, and identity.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

And right on cue, the PC Police jump right in to defend it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

"Context" is what happened when I posted the rest of the Syllabus.

You want to distort what is happening in the course.

That's not honest, but, yes, you are you, so we are not surprised.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Context" is what happened when I posted the rest of the Syllabus.
> 
> You want to distort what is happening in the course.
> 
> That's not honest, but, yes, you are you, so we are not surprised.


I quoted directly from the syllabus.  What you posted, in your effort to deflect, did not mitigate my point.

I realize that, as a member of the PC Police, you want to change the subject.  That's fine, but it doesn't work with me.

You're not honest, but yes, you are you, so we are not surprised.
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.
> 
> Course Description* This class will look the intersections of race, class, gender, and sexuality in film and media, and the social, political, economic, and cultural practices impact of these mediums. We will explore some of the complexities of these identities through the course texts, selected articles, group discussions, lectures, and film with attention to media and popular culture.
> 
> ...


That's fine but what does that have to do with the reality that a professor is attempting to reclassify non offensive (except to a very tiny minority) common words, phrases, usage as offensive and doing so by treats of academic punishment. 
My response would be Da Tovaritch or Da Camraden, my next response would be to advise the Dean and demand it be changed, if that failed it would be the Board advising them of the possibility of a violation of civil liberties lawsuit.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.
> ...


He's just trying to defend and deflect for the PC that is consuming our colleges.   He's all for it and doesn't like seeing it challenged. 

Interesting idea about the civil liberties lawsuit.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.

Have to use sensible language in a sensitive class subject.

Makes sense.  Those who don't like it get to not like it.  Don't enroll in the class.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I actually did that eons ago in a college Speech class where the professor started politically proselytizing.  Didn't matter that I agreed with the professor at the time I didn't pay to take a Speech class to listen to the professors political views.  I was not very well liked by her and a few other professors after that considering the Board was more worried about the negative publicity such a lawsuit would bring.........


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

Even the hardcore leftwingers at The Nation admit it:

*It’s increasingly clear that we are entering a new era of political correctness. Recently, we’ve seen the calls to #CancelColbert because of something outrageous said by Stephen Colbert’s blowhard alter ego, who has been saying outrageous things regularly for nine years. Then there’s the sudden demand for “trigger warnings” on college syllabi, meant to protect students from encountering ideas or images that may traumatize them; an Oberlin faculty document even suggests jettisoning “triggering material when it does not contribute directly to the course learning goals.” At Wellesley, students have petitioned to have an outdoor statue of a lifelike sleepwalking man removed because it was causing them “undue stress.” As I wrote in The Nation, there’s pressure in some circles not to use the word “vagina” in connection with reproductive rights, lest it offend trans people.*

#CancelColbert and the Return of the Anti-Liberal Left

The Left has become terribly illiberal, and even some honest lefties are admitting it:

Bill Maher Rails Against Crazy Political Correctness From Liberals Tells Media Matters to Shut The F ck Up Video RealClearPolitics
Jerry Seinfeld says political correctness is hurting comedy - CBS News
Don Lemon weighs in on PC culture Liberals are the most easily offended and the least tolerant - Salon.com
Not a Very P.C. Thing to Say -- NYMag
Liberal Turley against political correctness in News Forum
Are Liberals Becoming Too Sensitive and Politically Correct 
Jim Webb says Democratic Party has lost its way - The Washington Post
John Stuart Mill s Argument Against Political...
Dem Blames Political Correctness for Fort Hood Workplace Violence Controversy - ABC News
Is the New Political Correctness Already Dying -- NYMag
I don t know what to do you guys Fredrik deBoer
http://www.forwardprogressives.com/liberals-becoming-sensitive-politically-correct/
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/3/8706323/college-professor-afraid
http://www.socialmemorycomplex.net/leftlibertarian/2012/06/12/a-leftist-critique-of-political-correctness/
http://scienceblogs.com/webeasties/2013/05/21/science-racism-and-political-correctness/
http://www.hawkeyelounge.com/threads/liberal-columnist-leonard-pitts-asks-if-weve-overdone-political-correctness.130665/
#CancelColbert and the Return of the Anti-Liberal Left
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.
> 
> Have to use sensible language in a sensitive class subject.
> 
> Makes sense.  Those who don't like it get to not like it.  Don't enroll in the class.


Since when are those phrases not sensible except to an extremely small minority of people?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Ringel, is your belief part of your "self-evident proof"?  It is sensible to discuss sensitive topics in a way that allows all sides to present their points without fear of vicious attack.  If one cannot disagree in normal discourse, one does not have a point worth positing


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2015)

Fake Jake has never meet a screwball libertard PC nonsense idea that he wouldn't champion.   .....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel, is your belief part of your "self-evident proof"?  It is sensible to discuss sensitive topics in a way that allows all sides to present their points without fear of vicious attack.  If one cannot disagree in normal discourse, one does not have a point worth positing


That doesn't make sense in the context of the fact that the words in question are not offensive except to a very small minority.  Are you saying we should let extremely small minorities dictate to the whole what is offensive and what isn't?  Thought that's what the anti-religious in this country have been fighting for generations.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.
> 
> Course Description* This class will look the intersections of race, class, gender, and sexuality in film and media, and the social, political, economic, and cultural practices impact of these mediums. We will explore some of the complexities of these identities through the course texts, selected articles, group discussions, lectures, and film with attention to media and popular culture.
> 
> ...



. . . . and yet, the course probably won't teach what Cultural Marxism is, will they?

That shit has even infiltrated Wikipedia. Even they are Cultural Marxists.  They want to attribute such a things to a "conspiracy theory," where it was once an established scholarly fact.

The old web page;
*Cultural Marxism
Cultural Marxism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 
Jump to: navigation, search 
Cultural Marxism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*Cultural Marxism* refers to a school or offshoot of Marxism that conceives of culture as central to the legitimation of oppression, in addition to the economic factors that Karl Marx emphasized.[1] An outgrowth of Western Marxism (especially from Antonio Gramsci and the Frankfurt School) and finding popularity in the 1960s as cultural studies, cultural Marxism argues that what appear as traditional cultural phenomena intrinsic to Western society, for instance the drive for individual acquisition associated with capitalism, nationalism, the nuclear family, gender roles, race and other forms of cultural identity;[1] are historically recent developments that help to justify and maintain hierarchy. Cultural Marxists use Marxist methods (historical research, the identification of economic interest, the study of the mutually conditioning relations between parts of a social order) to try to understand the complexity of power in contemporary society and to make it possible to criticize what, cultural Marxists propose, appears natural but is in fact ideological.
Cultural Marxism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The new web page.

*Cultural Marxism conspiracy theory*
Frankfurt School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A 21st-century conspiracy theory regards the Frankfurt School as the origin of a contemporary movement in the political left to subvert traditional western cultural norms, referred to as "*Cultural Marxism*" by theory proponents. It advocates the idea that multiculturalism and political correctness are products of critical theory, which originated with the Frankfurt School. The theory is associated with American conservative thinkers such as William Lind, Pat Buchanan and Paul Weyrich, and has received institutional support from the Free Congress Foundation.[51][52][53][54]

Although it became more widespread in the late 1990s and 2000s, the theory originated with Michael Minnicino's 1992 essay "New Dark Age: Frankfurt School and 'Political Correctness'", published in _Fidelio_ by the Schiller Institute.[55][56][57] The Schiller Institute, a branch of the LaRouche movement, further promoted the idea in 1994.[58] The Minnicino article charges that the Frankfurt School promoted Modernism in the arts as a form of Cultural pessimism, and played a role in shaping the 1960s counterculture.[55] In 1999 Lind led the creation of an hour-long program, _Political Correctness: The Frankfurt School_.[56] The documentary

That's right.  Among the thought police and the cultural PC police, all of this is now just in our imaginations, it is not going on, and Cultural Marxism is nothing but a fantasy, it's now a "conspiracy theory."  How Orwellian is that?  They have even re-written history!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

You cultural McCarthyites merely want to do what the professor is doing: teach the course by your standards.

The course syllabus is clear, concise, and fair.

Gotta be nice.

Go get a  Ph.d., guys, and teach your own classes to your own PC standards.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.
> ...



---
I agree with your "should's", and that's the way it was for me at respected universities on both west & east coasts.
I hope the censorship, even if derogatory, is more of an exception nowadays than the rule ... beyond high school. 
.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.
> 
> Have to use sensible language in a sensitive class subject.
> 
> Makes sense.  Those who don't like it get to not like it.  Don't enroll in the class.


Except for the fact that the LISTED words are NOT offensive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.
> ...


Only by your standard, which does not count in this OP.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.
> ...



You don't get to determine what is or is not offensive to other people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Homey, you don't make the rules for the class, so yeah the prof gets to set the standards.

What you can do is not enroll.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 30, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Exactly who gets to make that decision?  And when did acedemia start to think it was acceptable to tell students that they can't speak in offensive terms?

I had a Beat professor that went out of his way to offend students.  He taught us about Lenny Bruce, Firesign theater, and the counter-culture.

Seems those lessons that the left fought so hard to open up the language and the thought of the nation, so that we could free our thinking, are now being used to stifle freedom of thought.  What a shame.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...









Does this mean we should be fair about it and ban all words that that anyone feels are offensive to them?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

The professors have always controlled their classes by means of the syllabus.

And you all are upset because you can't act like monsters in class?  When were you ever allowed to do that?

You guys are silly.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe we should start with the word monsters.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah, the word fits in that it is hyperbolic as are you guys in your protests.

Use language in a class you have been told is not to be used in a class, and you are gone. You all know that.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

I see... So it's an arbitrary thing that whoever has the power declare such can administer. However if they wish to call someone a monster, redneck, Nazi, peasant, etc,... it's OK. 

Sounds like tyranny and a violation of the 1st Amendment to me.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

The PC Police here agree that using terms like "males" and "females" should not be allowed in a class at a major college.

Anyone who uses those terms should be punished.  That's unacceptable language now.

I rest my case.
.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac was very pc police when trump went after megan kelly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac is very PC, yes.  When he has a class, he can write the Syllabus.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> The PC Police here agree that using terms like "males" and "females" should not be allowed in a class at a major college.
> 
> Anyone who uses those terms should be punished.  That's unacceptable language now.
> 
> ...








That would make for an interesting biology class.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The PC Police here agree that using terms like "males" and "females" should not be allowed in a class at a major college.
> ...


Better run it by the PC Police first.

"Birds & Bees" might imply heterosexual reproduction, which is not PC, it could hurt feelings or be a micro-aggression of some kind.

Plus it might also use the terms "male" and "female", which are already on the do-not-say-or-you'll-be-punished list (see syllabus from OP).

So you're probably fucked there.  No pun intended.
.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...








Nah! It implies Rishathra so I'm safe because it supports my stand on allowing all mature willing companions being allowed to form marriage groups as they choose so we don't violate the 14th Amendment and Civil Rights Act.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.
> ...


How does one professors obnoxious rules on one campus mean that colleges no longer stimulate debate?  This clown is a radical departure from what happens across the country.  I have two kids in college and nothing remotely like this happens.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


So you're pretending that this is the only case of PC or intolerance on a campus.

Sure, we can pretend anything, why not.
.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No.  I am stating the obvious.  That this single case proves nothing.  How often are you on a college campus these days?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


We agree.  A single case proves nothing.  An ongoing flurry of them do, but you're not going to admit to any of that.

I'm on campuses once in a while, but not to any degree, thanks for asking.  I am paying attention, though.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.
> ...



The people who went to college WITH YOU in the 70's are now running them.  They are just as stimulating, free thinking and tolerant. 

You are out of touch.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 30, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Neither does the professor.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The PC Police are going to defend and promote anything like this.

Even to the point of this example - punishing students for using the terms "male" and "female", which is really pretty amazing.

This is the kind of intimidation, control and punishment they want on a national scale.  The colleges are just Petri dishes.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



He does......in his class.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Have you thought to investigate what his reasoning was?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac et al are out of touch.

Yes, the prof makes those decisions in his class.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes....Mac is out of touch.

I find it a bit weird too.....but this is how young people see things.

6 Reasons You Should Stop Referring To Women As "Females" Right Now

The Problem With Calling Women 'Females'

The prof is trying to have productive lessons and discussions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

Since I'm CERTAIN that Mac has never gone around referring to women as females in the manner we are discussing.....one wonders why this is bugging him so much. 

Could it be that there are kids playing on his fucking lawn?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

One of the reasons for the problem of language with gender etc has to do with women becoming more educated in numers than men.  Eventually, the educated male equal to the average woman will make him very attactive as a life mate.  The post WWII phenomenon of women school teachers marred to blue collar men is beginning to slow.  The women want more.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Actually they do, in their classroom. If you don't like it, don't take the class.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac has no clue what college campuses are like. 

How many colleges in the ENTIRE U.S. is there Mac and how many boogy man stories and what total percentage does that make?

Of course.....of course a grown thinking human man would have done the above due dilligence before yapping his jibs....

Naw, not Mac though. He found a narrative he likes and stuck its nipple in his mouth. 

Does it ever occur to you that stories of these things make their way to your conscience via ths media....BECAUSE theyrd not the norm?

Duh.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...





It's a gender studies class. The whole point of the class is outrage. The solution is really simple - don't take the damn class.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Paying attention?  No, you are not.  This is one class. And, if you read the entire syllabus, there is nothing wrong with this class or the admonition to not use words that some in the class might find offensive.  Tranny is offensive; colored is offensive; illegal is offensive.  The class is not mandatory if some student were raised by someone like you and taught to arrogantly decide what shoul or should not offend others, they don't have to take the class.  I have two in college. I visited a dozen different schools and studied what they had to offer my kids.  I reviewed a couple dozen more schools and their curricula on line.  the notion that education at the college level is some monolithic liberal entity is beyond stupid.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Yes, the professor does, in his class.  And no one with any decency would not find tranny, or colored or illegal offensive.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 30, 2015)

G.T. said:


> Mac has no clue what college campuses are like.
> 
> How many colleges in the ENTIRE U.S. is there Mac and how many boogy man stories and what total percentage does that make?
> 
> ...


Mac will be back with the next Fox News created outrage.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Exactly.

Conservatives try to propagate the lie of 'political correctness' because they fear open, unfettered debate where errant conservative dogma is challenged; conservatives try to propagate the lie of 'liberal colleges' because the facts and truth taught in colleges expose conservative dogma to be false.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It's no mistake that educated people.....and especially those trained in the practice of critical thinking.....lean left. 

Nutters call it indoctrination. They fear what happens at colleges because they can't grasp these concepts.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Not if a student sues for civil Liberty rights. You can not arbitrarily decide certain common everyday words are insulting and ban them in class room.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 30, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


HOW does one have open debate when they are denied the right to use everyday normal words for fear of reprisals?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 30, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


So you find Male and Female offensive?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Of course you can.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 30, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Cite some law, counselor.


----------



## PK1 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



---
Almost by definition, conservatives don't question dogma; they eat it like a dog swallowing any food given it, esp by its master.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Yes, that is the left wing perception of this:  "No problem!"
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


The PC Police want to control the conversation, and this tactic has been fabulously successful for them.  And the one you're trying to communicate with won't even admit that the tactic even _*exists*_ - he's one of the more dishonest of the PC Police.

Fortunately, more and more _*honest*_ lefties have seen and admitted it:

Bill Maher Rails Against Crazy Political Correctness From Liberals Tells Media Matters to Shut The F ck Up Video RealClearPolitics
Jerry Seinfeld says political correctness is hurting comedy - CBS News
Don Lemon weighs in on PC culture Liberals are the most easily offended and the least tolerant - Salon.com
Not a Very P.C. Thing to Say -- NYMag
Liberal Turley against political correctness in News Forum
Are Liberals Becoming Too Sensitive and Politically Correct 
Jim Webb says Democratic Party has lost its way - The Washington Post
John Stuart Mill s Argument Against Political...
Dem Blames Political Correctness for Fort Hood Workplace Violence Controversy - ABC News
Is the New Political Correctness Already Dying -- NYMag
I don t know what to do you guys Fredrik deBoer
http://www.forwardprogressives.com/liberals-becoming-sensitive-politically-correct/
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/3/8706323/college-professor-afraid
http://www.socialmemorycomplex.net/leftlibertarian/2012/06/12/a-leftist-critique-of-political-correctness/
http://scienceblogs.com/webeasties/2013/05/21/science-racism-and-political-correctness/
http://www.hawkeyelounge.com/threads/liberal-columnist-leonard-pitts-asks-if-weve-overdone-political-correctness.130665/
#CancelColbert and the Return of the Anti-Liberal Left
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

The professor is responsible for the Syllabus.

The right wing PC can boo, but fuck em if they can't take a joke.  Same with the PC.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac what % of college professors engage in p.c.?

Give us the hard facts on the case, Detective....


Thought so.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Depends on when you went.
> 
> When I went to college in the late 70's, the campus was a stimulating, free-thinking, tolerant place.  We were encouraged to challenge our own beliefs with the same passion that we challenged those of other people.  We wanted to hear everyone's viewpoint.  And this was in _California_, mind you.
> 
> ...



And then you went home and watched TV, where married couples slept in separate beds...


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


If you cannot discuss immigration without using illegal; or 


RetiredGySgt said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


and where, asshole, did I say I did?  Can you read did you not learn to read before you dropped out?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



bull. freaking. shit. 

Suppression of debate is the progressive playbook de jure, not the conservative/libertarian one.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Right.  And if a Spanish language teacher in a Spanish class requires all students to speak Spanish in class, would you find that worthy of a lawsuit?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


It is not suppression of debate, dumb fuck.  It is a class on gender and other biases.  The mere fact that some student wrote about this in a student paper where it was picked up by Fox New and other Right Wing outrage factories kind of proves that debate is thriving.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


So, you use Tranny, illegal, colored or negro in your everyday talk?  I would imagine you do.  Along with fag, ******, ****, **** etc.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It is suppression of debate, no matter how you progressive hacks try to play it off. The cure for speech you don't like is more speech, not a threat to fail a person for it.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

These are her rules for discussion:
 Please *be considerate of your peers*, the course content, and myself. We all have differing opinions, beliefs, and practices. The course materials may challenge your personal beliefs or opinions, and this is an open space to discuss these disagreements in a civilized, academic manner. A*ny personal attacks against myself or another student *will result in removal from the course for the remainder of the semester. 

 *Avoid using anecdotal evidence in any debate*. Since identities, such as gender or race, cannot be generalized to your personal experience, anecdotal evidence must be kept to a minimum. Understand that we are not discussing nor attacking individual experience, but rather the institutionalized and systemic issues of discrimination and prejudice. 

 *Gross generalizations, stereotypes, and derogatory/oppressive language are not acceptable*. Use of racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, xenophobic, classist, or generally offensive language in class or submission of such material will not be tolerated. (This includes “The Man,” “Colored People,” “Illegals/Illegal Aliens,” “Tranny” and so on - or referring to women/men as females or males) If I see it or hear it, I will correct it in class since it can be a learning moment for many students"

Conservatives cannot have a discussion without personal attacks, using their own personal anecdotes as evidence of a general practice and using gross generalizations, stereotypes and derogatory language.  This thread is a perfect example.  This story is anecdotal evidence; it is based on generalizations and stereotypes about college professors and involves blind condemnation and attacks on a college professor no one here posting knows anything about.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


A classroom is not a free speech zone.  A professor absolutely controls speech in her classroom.  She can decide who speaks, when they will speak and the tone that is acceptable.  That you want to say, "colored folks exaggerate their claims of discrimination" instead of "African Americans exaggerate their claims of discrimination" is not suppression of free speech.  Free speech is protected in public forums.  A classroom is not a public forums.  There is no punishment for having a different opinion than the teacher; but for expressing it, repeatedly, in a manner that may be offensive to other students.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.
> ...


Colored is offensive to most African Americans.  Tranny is offensive to anyone.  Illegal is offensive to many immigrants, here with permission or not.   There is absolutely no violation of anyone's liberty to be required, in a classroom, to avoid offensive language.  I have the right to use the word Fuck here, on this site.  Others sites do not allow that.  If a professor required that students not use profane language in a classroom, when the same profane language is protected in speech outside the classroom, is a that a violation of the student's rights?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> These are her rules for discussion:
>  Please *be considerate of your peers*, the course content, and myself. We all have differing opinions, beliefs, and practices. The course materials may challenge your personal beliefs or opinions, and this is an open space to discuss these disagreements in a civilized, academic manner. A*ny personal attacks against myself or another student *will result in removal from the course for the remainder of the semester.
> 
>  *Avoid using anecdotal evidence in any debate*. Since identities, such as gender or race, cannot be generalized to your personal experience, anecdotal evidence must be kept to a minimum. Understand that we are not discussing nor attacking individual experience, but rather the institutionalized and systemic issues of discrimination and prejudice.
> ...



Illegal alien is not derogatory, stop trying to change what words mean or do. 

Males and females is not derogatory. stop being such a prissy fuck.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



At a public university, a student cannot be punished for their opinion.

Once again progressive side with authoritarianism, it freaking figures.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Relate the OP's selection with the entire syllabus.
> ...


To you no words you use to describe others should be offensive.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > These are her rules for discussion:
> ...


So, you missed the entire point of the post?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



The point of the post is you are a fascist lickspittle.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


In her class, she does.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The point of the post is proven with your idiotic blatherings.  You need to take this class.  Education is the cure for your kind of ignorance.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



It's a short step from banning words to banning ideas. I'm sure I would do terrible in this class because I don't agree with the professor, even if I avoided the "hate words".

Again, male/female is not hate speech. Illegal Alien is not hate speech.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


It is not suppression of debate.  This is a classroom.  Kids are there three hours a week for 12 weeks.  They are permitted to debate and disagree with every word the professor says, but have to do without resorting to the intellectually lazy practice of using words that are offensive to some.  Why can't you discuss a transgender person without using the derogatory term, "tranny"?  Why can't you discuss immigrants without referring to them as "illegal.'? Those are rhetorical questions.  We know the answer.  YOU need to make others aware of your judgment of them; that you think they are lesser than you in some way.  Only way losers like you pump up your own view of yourself; by putting down others.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You don't have to agree with the professor.  You simply have to respect her rules regarding the discussion. Why can't you talk about transgender issues without using a word that is uniformly offensive to transgender people?  Why can't you discuss immigration without referring to an entire group of people as "illegals"?  People cannot be "illegal".


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



words mean things. an illegal alien is an illegal alien. You may have a smidge of a point with tranny, but all that is is a shortening of transexual. 

You first cleanse speech, then you go right on to ideas. Don't try to deny that is the game, your side is way too predictable.

Your side seems to get their feewings hurt way to easily by words. Maybe society is too rough for you, I suggest becoming a hermit.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Read the fucking syllabus you moron.  Students are not threatened with punishment for their opinion.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Bullshit. I know the type, first you cleanse words, then you cleanse ideas. I'm sure she punishes thoughts that she doesn't agree with as well. 

Keep trying the same tired lines, it's all your side has.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And ****** is a shortening of negro; **** a shortening of hispanic.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



Bullshit. The Constitution of North Korea promises freedom of speech as well. I'm sure you believe that one too.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



actually ****** and negro really aren't related. Negro and Negroid are.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It's all about control for them.  _If they can control the words, they can control the conversation._

And notice how they pretend that this is some bizarre, isolated incident.

They'll be dishonest on this, because they have much to protect.
.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


It is one incident.  And there is absolutely nothing wrong with a professor requiring students, whatever their opinion is, to express with with respect for others.  You folks have no respect for those with a different opinion.  If you don't approve of gay marriage; then gays cannot marry.  If you think a transgender person is sick; then the law must treat them that way.  If you think colored or negro or ****** should not be offensive to African- Americans, then they are not allowed to be offended.  Speaking of dishonest.  The syllabus specifically states that all opinions are welcome and you liars claim that students are being punished for their opinions.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Where has anyone of a conservative/libertarian bent ever said people opposing them cannot even speak their position? progressives on the other hand are well known for trying to shut down speeches by conservative/libertarians on campuses and elsewhere. 

And again, the syllabus is a just a piece of paper, nothing more.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


_You folks have no respect for those with a different opinion._
Wow.  Ironic.

_If you don't approve of gay marriage; then gays cannot marry.  If you think a transgender person is sick; then the law must treat them that way.  If you think colored or negro or ****** should not be offensive to African- Americans, then they are not allowed to be offended._
Nice little grouping of straw men there.

_Speaking of dishonest. _
Yeah, no kidding.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

"At a public university, a student cannot be punished for their opinion."  Fucking duh, you moron.  No one is being punished for the opinion.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


The only fucking liar here is you.  You conflate a requirement that discussions in a classroom be respectful with examples of schools, on rare and isolated occasions, trying to limit speech outside of a classroom or trying to punish different opinions in a classroom.  This involves neither.  No opinions are punished.  There is a difference between a student punished for telling a teacher "You are fucking wrong" and one punished for telling a teacher, "you are wrong."


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Keep trying to hide the fact that banning words usually leads to banning ideas, and that one can trust this obviously flaming progressive professor to be fair with ideas other than her own.

Your side has shown i cannot be trusted to be fair when it comes to ideas you don't like, so kindly go sit on it and rotate.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 31, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
> ...


Wow, you really ARE a fucking moron.

Can you even read?

What was the penalty issued for use of these words in this nazi' classroom?

Is a teacher at a government funded university an agent of the government?  Be very careful how you answer this as religion in schools will be put on the table if you say no...

The failure of a student from a classroom for not subscribing to the 'approved list of words' is in fact, government punishment.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Decaf, maybe?

I know you folks need to deny this stuff, no problem.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The more hardcore will continue to deny it, even as more honest lefties are beginning to admit it.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

No wonder these far right reactionaries and libertarians never graduated from college.  They cannot consider the discussions of others without throwing names and being disagreeable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Colored was never offensive to any blacks I knew/know they just preferred black or AA so we can toss that out as an offensive word.  Trannies call themselves trannies, there goes another one, illegal is not offensive to MANY, it's a contrived (for political reasons) offensive designation only a very few claim not to like, one more misrepresentation booted out the door.  What about gender references, since when did that become offensive?  Give me a fucking break.
Having the right to curse on a website, in someones place of business or in someones home is a different animal as it's private property and we can curtail free speech if we so desire,  Schools that receive government funding cannot though they do all the time.    
In my humble but accurate opinion this is an undisguised attempt at enforcing political correctness in usage simply because the professor doesn't like those words, social engineering at it's worse.  People like that shouldn't be teaching they should be convalescing in a nuthouse.
Oh and if I, you, him, them, whomever have a problem with something, is offended by something (I'm not including things like pedophilia) then we are the one's with the problem and we need to overcome it in ourselves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Nonsense.  I have had black friends who have said colored was offensive.

But, even so, it is the professor's class not yours.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


And lying right wingers like you will continue to claim that the isolated incidents that are rightly criticized are proof that it happens all of the time and complain that a professor properly requiring that students speak respectfully in class to one another is somehow an infringement on free speech.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Any who cannot be polite in adult discussion are seriously emotionally damaged.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


And lying right wingers like you will continue to claim that the isolated incidents that are rightly criticized are proof that it happens all of the time and complain that a professor properly requiring that students speak respectfully in class to one another is somehow an infringement on free speech.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So, no words should be banned?  Fuck, ****, cocksucker, ******, ****, ****, etc. are all appropriate to be used in a classroom.  Otherwise, we have lost our freedom.  That is your position?  That no college professor can require that students in his or her class treat one another respectfully?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, the PC Police are really losing their shit over this one.

I guess that's what happens when you're slave to some goofy ideological obligation to defend the absurd.


.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



If part of the discussion, why ban the words? By banning those words you wouldn't be able to read some source material. 

How does one discuss how bad the word n_i_g_g_e_r is without being able to reference the word, or even discuss about it?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Cause the African Americans you knew knew their place, right? Don't dare object to your use of racially offensive terms.  Perhaps they jsut accepted that you were a racist prick and did not want to bother fighting with you?  And tranny is offensive.  That some have so little respect for themselves that they use that term does not mean it is an acceptable description, particularly not in a classroom.  And you are wholly ignorant of the First Amendment if you don't think that schools and other governmental entities cannot have rules regarding the use of offensive language.  Your opinion is anything but humble.  You arrogantly assume to know why this professor wants students to refrain from using language IN CLASS that might be offensive to others.  You assume it is to control their opinions though it is clear from her syllabus that she wants all to express their opinions.  Only morons like you and Mac are unable to express an opinion without denigrating others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


I see you have projection down to a science.  I'm not assuming anything, it's obvious what the professor is doing, you're either too blind to see it or part of the process and are deflecting.  
Oh and your pathetic attempt to label me a racist is exactly that, banal and pathetic, obviously the only racist here is you or that is the only way you think you can win the argument.  Yup, pathetic.    
Yes, schools and other government entities can have rules regarding offensive language, the problem here is you see something as offensive that the vast majority of the population doesn't, that's where the primary disagreement is between us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Discuss it with the prof, Marty, because you are simply whining.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Say what?  How is that whining?  
Again the problem is the professor is (for whatever reason) viewing/defining non-offensive words as offensive, the same words and phrases that until recently were never considered offensive except by an extremely tiny minority and that some have been pushing to consider offensive to all......  That speaks volumes to anyone who has been paying attention.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel's got it wrong.

Professor's class, Professor's way, always been that way at college.

The inmates never get to run the asylum.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Examples please. 

Also...no words are being banned.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



It's called having an opinion on a message board, farkey.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



When you penalize someone's grades based on words used, that's banning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, Marty, you don't get it.

You are not in charge.

Hard for you, i know.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, Marty, you don't get it.
> 
> You are not in charge.
> 
> Hard for you, i know.



What's your point, you waste of Oxygen?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2015)

My brother in law's two nieces, who are adopted Asian twins, were told they could NOT take the calculus they wanted to take, and instead had to take a DIVERSITY course.

We need to shut our universities and throw the instructors out on the street.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *More of the Syllabus to put the OP into focus.
> 
> Course Description* This class will look the intersections of race, class, gender, and sexuality in film and media, and the social, political, economic, and cultural practices impact of these mediums. We will explore some of the complexities of these identities through the course texts, selected articles, group discussions, lectures, and film with attention to media and popular culture.
> 
> ...


 
Oh look, lying sack is still an irrelevant idiot.

Back on ignore you go.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Marty, you don't get it.
> ...


 His point is to troll the thread and hopefully bury the truth with his garbage.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

My point has been for six years to out the Martys and koshergrls and their silly ilk for their silliness.  I have been quite successful.  That's not going to change.

Our higher education has been the envy of the world because the Martys and koshergrs don't get their way,  They never will.  Their ilk nearly took over the GOP and failed.  America is safe.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> My point has been for six years to out the Martys and koshergrls and their silly ilk for their silliness.  I have been quite successful.  That's not going to change.
> 
> Our higher education has been the envy of the world because the Martys and koshergrs don't get their way,  They never will.  Their ilk nearly took over the GOP and failed.  America is safe.


 Wow, you've wasted six years of your life. That's so sad.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> My point has been for six years to out the Martys and koshergrls and their silly ilk for their silliness.  I have been quite successful.  That's not going to change.
> 
> Our higher education has been the envy of the world because the Martys and koshergrs don't get their way,  They never will.  Their ilk nearly took over the GOP and failed.  America is safe.



Only in your feeble little mind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > My point has been for six years to out the Martys and koshergrls and their silly ilk for their silliness.  I have been quite successful.  That's not going to change.
> ...


You prove my point. I am going to keep your off Ignore. You are amusing to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Yah, Marty you are going to nominate a Paul or a Carson?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yah, Marty you are going to nominate a Paul or a Carson?



I would prefer to nominate a Walker.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, Marty you are going to nominate a Paul or a Carson?
> ...


I would prefer a Kasich.

Time will tell.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Maybe you should learn to use the quote function properly.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Does not matter what the vast majority (a lie, by the way) find to be offensive. The professed gets to set the parameters for discussion in her classroom. She wants to ban profanity, she can. She wants to ban the use of terms that some in her class might find offensive, fine.  There is no first amendment right to use offensive speech in a classroom.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> My brother in law's two nieces, who are adopted Asian twins, were told they could NOT take the calculus they wanted to take, and instead had to take a DIVERSITY course.
> 
> We need to shut our universities and throw the instructors out on the street.


Shutting our universities would result in more people like you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Again, the problem is you have decided these words are derogatory, you and a very small minority, word that until relatively recently were never considered even remotely derogatory (offensive)......  When I was in college we were challenged to question everything, to leave anything and everything open for discussion and examination.
And no, you only see it as a lie because you want to, not because it is.  
Let's look at the phrase illegal alien for instance.  Those that fit that category are not citizens therefore aliens, those that are in any country without permission are there illegally hence illegal aliens.  Calling them undocumented immigrants is only partially true and simply nothing more than an attempt to reclassify those falling under the illegal alien category in what some consider a more positive light.  Like calling a janitor a custodial engineer, doesn't change the fact that a janitor is a janitor.  It's not like their being called a n*gger, sp*c, w*p, etc, those words are meant to be derogatory therefore offensive.  Not allowing gender specific is a fairly new attempt to redefine how people look at gender classifications, it's bull shit and by no means offensive except to those playing at social engineering.  
These are aspects of culture I've studied from school onward so don't tell me I don't know what I'm talking about, take a couple of years of psych and sociology then get back to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel: nonsense.

Your opinion only.  The students will be able to discuss all of that, challenged to have to discuss it in the language of educated, clear eyed professionals.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Were you taught to "question everything" you learned in math class?

This isn't a University policy - it's a class policy - a Gender, Race, and Sexuality studies class. The class exists to "question" some things - but it's not a venue to "question" the foundations of class itself.

I took a number of religious studies classes, and in all of them, we were instructed in the beginning of the semester that _respect_ for all the religions discussed was required in class discussions, even if your religion decreed that the teachings of another religion that we studied was blasphemous - to prevent the class from turning into a fight.

I see this as exactly the same.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Math and cultural studies, yup that's apples and apples........  
Again here's the problem, your, the professor's and some others interpretation of what constitutes derogatory (offensive) and most everyone else.  Look at the words, phrases being "banned' and tell me with a straight face that those are derogatory to anyone who is not in serious need of psychiatric counseling to help with their low self esteem.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Let me try to explain my analogy about math class.

In any class you take, there are fundamentals that you need to accept as fact in order to perform well in the class, even if they're not "true" in a larger context of reality. Even if you have an incredibly legitimate argument against a theory you are taught, you still need to know how to apply that theory to past the exam, and have to accept it in that context.

As or the words on the list, most of them are not the slightest bit "derogatory", in my opinion.

But neither my opinion, nor yours, matters in this context. I'm pretty confident that the majority of the people _taking that class_ probably think that one or more of those terms are derogatory, and if the professor wants to prevent antagonistic fights in her class or even just to prevent herself from being offended, that's her right - it's her class. If you don't like it, don't take the class - instead, take a class on semantics and social norms - one in which you can explore why different groups of people find various choices of language offensive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel, your opinion of what does or does not constitute in appropriate language in that or any class does not matter.

The professor's decision is what matters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Fair enough.  
However in one aspect we will have to agree to disagree, the social engineering aspect of why those words were specifically included, it's an ongoing process that has been picking up steam for a couple of decades now where some (on both sides of the political spectrum) want to control what we think and say.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2015)

"Social engineering" is a term narrowly applied.

In fact, that has been a signal purpose of higher education since the beginning and is much broader in purpose and action than implied by Ringel.  Go to Patrick Henry or Liberty universities to see specified social engineering.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



This isn't something new. It's not "a couple of decades" old, it's _thousands of years_ old. People have always tried to control how people think and what they say - that's the definition of _political power. _What you may refer to as the "politically correct" is no different from the hundreds of various movements to control what we think and say throughout history - including, in a way, every religion.

Here's the thing, though - there's legitimate social science in "gender studies", and the viewpoint of the people doing the research is the viewpoint from which the subject is taught, because that's where the research comes from.

The only way to _change_ academia is to be an academic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Americans are at liberty to say anything they wish, to exhibit their ignorance and hate, their racism and stupidity, their bigotry and nativism absent punitive measures by the state; indeed, hate speech is entitled to Constitutional protections, immune from attack by the state. (_R.A.V. v. City of St. Paul_)
> 
> Consequently, no one will 'pay' for what he says, no 'arrest,' no 'trial,' no 'conviction,' the notion is ignorant idiocy – a product of the myth of 'political correctness,' and those frightened of unfettered debate in a free and democratic society.



Saul, you're dumb as a dog turd - as always.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> This isn't something new. It's not "a couple of decades" old, it's _thousands of years_ old. People have always tried to control how people think and what they say - that's the definition of _political power. _What you may refer to as the "politically correct" is no different from the hundreds of various movements to control what we think and say throughout history - including, in a way, every religion.
> 
> Here's the thing, though - there's legitimate social science in "gender studies", and the viewpoint of the people doing the research is the viewpoint from which the subject is taught, because that's where the research comes from.
> 
> The only way to _change_ academia is to be an academic.



From the Enlightenment forward. Universities in free countries have be bastions of free thought and the exploration of ideas.

But the key element is "free countries." The left has occupied most of the Universities in this nation, and put a jack boot on the neck of free expression and intellectual curiosity. The left will not tolerate a thinking population, as thinking people question the dogma put forth by the party. Questioning is not allowed in Academia, rote recitation of dogma is the hallmark of leftist controlled Academia. The left is quite literally ushering in a new dark ages.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't something new. It's not "a couple of decades" old, it's _thousands of years_ old. People have always tried to control how people think and what they say - that's the definition of _political power. _What you may refer to as the "politically correct" is no different from the hundreds of various movements to control what we think and say throughout history - including, in a way, every religion.
> ...


The left is the only reason there is free expression on college campuses today.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Shutting our universities would result in more people like you.



You mean articulate and able to process ideas?

As opposed to those like you who spew dogma and refuse to consider any information at odds with party mantras?

Voltaire spins in his grave as leftist professors declare "I may not approve of what you have to say, so I will fight to the death to silence you."


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Social engineering" is a term narrowly applied.
> 
> In fact, that has been a signal purpose of higher education since the beginning and is much broader in purpose and action than implied by Ringel.  Go to Patrick Henry or Liberty universities to see specified social engineering.


I'm well aware of that aspect, what I'm referring to and what thedoc pointed out is it's use for political thought control, in my educated opinion specifically in this instance which is what we are discussing.  
Granted I strongly disagree with these types of reclassifications of words phrases but I'm one of those, maybe one of the few, who is secure in who and what I am and can't be offended by what anyone calls me.  Obviously I would be deluded to think that if I was a "race realist" of an instigator of violence, etc but I'm not.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't something new. It's not "a couple of decades" old, it's _thousands of years_ old. People have always tried to control how people think and what they say - that's the definition of _political power. _What you may refer to as the "politically correct" is no different from the hundreds of various movements to control what we think and say throughout history - including, in a way, every religion.
> ...



"The Free Speech Movement (FSM) at the University of California at Berkeley during the Fall 1964 semester was the first of the 1960s campus student movements to make headlines all over the world. Lasting a little over two months, it ended with the arrest of 773 persons for occupying the administration building, the removal of the campus administration, and a vast enlargement of student rights to use the University campus for political activity and debate. In the longer term it contributed to the election of Ronald Reagan as Governor of California in 1966, and the firing of University President Clark Kerr the following January.


From the 1930s onward, largely in response to fears generated by Communism, the University-wide administration imposed numerous rules designed to keep politics off of all the University campuses. By the time Berkeley Chancellor Clark Kerr became University President in 1958, student groups could not operate on campus if they engaged in any kind of off-campus politics, whether electoral, protest or even oratorical. At the Berkeley campus students spoke, leafleted and tabled on the city sidewalk at the campus edge. When the campus border was moved a block away, this activity moved with it. Since the sidewalk at the new boundary was too narrow for much activity, Kerr authorized the creation of a small plaza just inside the new boundary for student political groups to use. The Regents of the University voted to give the 26 x 40 foot strip at Bancroft and Telegraph to the City of Berkeley, but the transfer never took place. For the next few years student groups of all persuasions used this strip as though it was public property when legally it was still part of the University.

In the Fall of 1963 and the Spring of 1964 the Bay Area was rocked with civil rights demonstrations against employers who practiced racial discrimination. Vast numbers of Berkeley students were recruited for these protests from Bancroft and Telegraph, and they were numerous among the 500 arrests made over several months. This led to demands by some state legislators that the University discipline and control its students. In July, students were recruited to demonstrate at the Republican Convention being held just outside of San Francisco, as well as at several employers in Oakland. An _Oakland Tribune_ reporter found out that this political activity was taking place on the campus proper; when word reached the campus administration, it decided to put a stop to it.

AFTERMATH


Symbolically, the FSM had won, but the struggle was not over; only the Regents could set policy. When they met on December 18, they voted to support the First and Fourteenth Amendments to the U.S. Constitution, but insisted on law and order. The faculty felt the spirit of their resolution had been met, but the FSM did not. When the new campus administration wrote detailed regulations, content of advocacy was ignored in favor of stringent time, place and manner rules. Scuffling over the rules and how they were applied continued for some time.

In the Spring, Art Goldberg and eight others (but only three students) were arrested for displaying and saying the word "fuck" at the Bancroft plaza. The incident was precipitated by a young man just arrived from New York who was arrested for holding up a piece of paper with that word on it while on campus. There were three rather small support rallies, but apart from these few arrests, little action from either students or faculty. However, some Regents were outraged and told President Kerr to expel the students. Instead, he and the new acting Chancellor offered their resignations. These were withdrawn at an acrimonious Regents' meeting three days later, but the press had a field day. The student newspaper editorialized that "there is absolutely no need for a Filthy Speech Movement." That phrase was copied all over the country. The FSM, which had voted to stay out of this conflict, was permanently stuck with the label.

The nine were convicted in municipal court and sentenced without incident. The FSM only objected when the campus administration appointed a disciplinary committee, which the FSM charged was double jeopardy. Lacking support from students or faculty, only verbal protests were made when that committee recommended that Art Goldberg be expelled and three other students (two of whom had also been arrested) be suspended. However, the "fuck" incident convinced the Regents, the Legislature, and the public at large that the Berkeley students were irresponsible and needed more discipline, not more freedom.

The "800" were tried in the Spring before a judge and convicted on two of three counts. Most got probation and fines; FSM leaders were sentenced to 30 to 120 days. After two years the final appeal was denied and the "800" paid their fines and served their time. The FSM dissolved. Its place was taken by new campus groups, especially the Vietnam Day Committee, which organized one of the first campus teach-ins in May of 1965. Protest against the war largely replaced civil rights demonstrations, though some new issues also emerged.

The FSM was the beginning of what came to be called the "six-year war" on the Berkeley campus. While student groups could now meet, set up tables, distribute literature, raise money, and pretty much say what they pleased at rallies and demonstrations on campus, skirmishes continued over time, place and manner rules, as well as what non-students, including drop-outs and alumni, could do on the campus proper.

Three decades later, a multimillion dollar grant from an alumnus paid for a student cafeteria which memorialized the FSM and for putting the FSM archives on line. The steps of the administration building were officially named the "Mario Savio" steps, and an adjacent campus was called the Clark Kerr campus of the University of California."
The Berkeley Free Speech Movement

Your ignorance of history is showing.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 31, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Shutting our universities would result in more people like you.
> ...


You do not articulate ideas.  You simply repeat the same tired attacks on liberals and moderates that have been used for decades. To you, freedom is license; it is conduct without responsibility.  A classroom is a place for a respectful exchange of ideas and only those who cannot present their ideas without the use of derogatory words about to towards others think otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> The left is the only reason there is free expression on college campuses today.



The polar opposite from truth.

The left is a clear and present danger to freedom in all respects, particularly freedom of thought and speech.

You model yourselves after Pol Pot and Josef Stalin, too many American Universities have less intellectual freedom than North Korea. The greatest crime a Harvard student can commit is to actually think.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I was referring to the latest movement in this country that began a couple of decades ago, not the ongoing ones or ones that succeeded or failed in the past.  Yes there are ongoing ones, short term ones and cyclical ones.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Now this has all been reversed. Free speech is one thing Berkley has zero tolerance for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> You do not articulate ideas.



You lack basic reading comprehension. I am not KG. 



> You simply repeat the same tired attacks on liberals and moderates that have been used for decades.



You are not a liberal. You have nothing in common with liberals. Your ideas directly clash with those of Jefferson, Mason, Paine, et al.

No, you are a leftist. You promote the ideas of Stalin, Mao, Kim, Castro, Chavez, et al. 

I am a liberal, you are a leftist.



> To you, freedom is license; it is conduct without responsibility.  A classroom is a place for a respectful exchange of ideas and only those who cannot present their ideas without the use of derogatory words about to towards others think otherwise.



To the left, a classroom is for the blind recitation of leftist orthodoxy. Any deviance from the dogma of the left is met with severe punishment.

It didn't used to be this way, but from the 90's to present, a creeping hostility to thought has permeated the furthest left of the institutions that once offered learning.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The "PC" movement came as a result of shifting social norms - as a repudiation of outdated ideas.  Like every other ideological movements, it can and has fallen victims to the power plays of it's "leading lights" who push their cause too far.

I see those same symptoms in the "anti-PC" movement.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 31, 2015)

PK1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Correct.

The 'PC' lie/myth is designed to safeguard rightist dogma from being challenged and having its flaws exposed; simply accuse those challenging conservative rhetoric of being the 'PC police' in an effort to deflect from rightists' references to 'thugs,' 'free stuff,' and 'entitlement mentality,' for example. 

Americans are at liberty in our free and democratic society to speak out concerning any subject they so desire, and have the right in the context of private society to be critical of that which they oppose or find offensive, where such opposition or criticism in no way manifests in the myth of 'political correctness.'


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Yes and I was part of the free speech movement as it swept the country.  It's sad how many who were part of that movement now strive to do exactly what they were fighting against but that's normal in human cultures.


theDoctorisIn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Then we both definitely agree.  I was part of the Free Speech movement as it swept the country, it's sad to see so many of my compatriots now doing exactly what they were fighting against but given human nature and shifting social norms it's not surprising.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 31, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 You really are a hoot.  *Why in the world do you keep trying this?*

So, I'll do it again.

Take it up with these *honest* lefties who admit that people like you have finally jumped the shark:

Bill Maher Rails Against Crazy Political Correctness From Liberals Tells Media Matters to Shut The F ck Up Video RealClearPolitics
Jerry Seinfeld says political correctness is hurting comedy - CBS News
Don Lemon weighs in on PC culture Liberals are the most easily offended and the least tolerant - Salon.com
Not a Very P.C. Thing to Say -- NYMag
Liberal Turley against political correctness in News Forum
Are Liberals Becoming Too Sensitive and Politically Correct 
Jim Webb says Democratic Party has lost its way - The Washington Post
John Stuart Mill s Argument Against Political...
Dem Blames Political Correctness for Fort Hood Workplace Violence Controversy - ABC News
Is the New Political Correctness Already Dying -- NYMag
I don t know what to do you guys Fredrik deBoer
http://www.forwardprogressives.com/liberals-becoming-sensitive-politically-correct/
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/3/8706323/college-professor-afraid
http://www.socialmemorycomplex.net/leftlibertarian/2012/06/12/a-leftist-critique-of-political-correctness/
http://scienceblogs.com/webeasties/2013/05/21/science-racism-and-political-correctness/
http://www.hawkeyelounge.com/threads/liberal-columnist-leonard-pitts-asks-if-weve-overdone-political-correctness.130665/
#CancelColbert and the Return of the Anti-Liberal Left


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 31, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My brother in law's two nieces, who are adopted Asian twins, were told they could NOT take the calculus they wanted to take, and instead had to take a DIVERSITY course.
> ...


Good.


----------



## NLT (Aug 31, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I do not regret skipping college.
> ...


exactly, when I went to college you were encouraged to speak your mind freely....WTF happened?...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


you don't have the right to be offended


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


too bad I won't be taking the class, I'm not a brainwashed intimidated 18 year old


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 31, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> you don't have the right to be offended



Sure he does.

But what leftists cannot grasp is that they don't have a right to NOT be offended.

Doc, like most of the anti-liberty left, believes in freedom FROM speech that offends him. Leftists seek to crush freedom of speech and instead ensure that no one says anything that offends party guidelines.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



_Everyone_ has the right to be offended, and no one has complete control over _what_ offends them.

This whole thread is nothing more than an exercise in outrage and offense over what this teacher has said.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 31, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...





OK, let's put it another way. I have the right to disregard your outrage


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 31, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I'm not outraged about anything - but you're right, you do have the right to disregard any outrage that you like. In certain contexts, that disregard will have consequences though. For example, if you disregard that outrage in this professor's class, you'll probably be asked to leave - just as someone screaming "Hail Satan" in the middle of a church service would be.


----------



## Star (Sep 1, 2015)

.

Washington State University's "Introduction to Comparative Ethnic Studies" joins UCLA and UC Berkeley in banning certain offensive terms. 

Why would anyone want to offend the largest minority (about 25 million eligible voters) group in the country?

According to a report from Campus Reform, one Washington State University professor said she will dock points from students who use the terms “illegal alien” or “illegals” in written assignments.

Rebecca Fowler is a member of the critical culture, gender & race studies department at WSU, where she is also a PhD candidate in American Studies.

<snip>

According to the course syllabus for her fall 2015 Introduction to Comparative Ethnic Studies, the phrases are unacceptable for use in her classroom.

Per the syllabus:
Not “illegal alien” or “illegals” but “undocumented” migrants/immigrants/persons. Note that the Associated Press (AP) has determined not to use it: ‘The Stylebook no longer sanctions the term “illegal immigrant” or the use of “illegal” to describe a person. Instead, it tells users that “illegal” should describe only an action, such as living in or immigrating to a country illegally.’

She told Campus Reform that “the term ‘illegal alien’ has permeated dominant discourses that circulate in the news to the extent that our society has come to associate ALL unauthorized border crossings with those immigrants originating from countries south of our border.”

The phrases are not the only ones Fowler tells her students to avoid—also on the list are “colored” and “the white man,” (opt instead, she writes, for “white society,” “white men,” or “white males.”) Students who use these phrase in written assignments will lose one grade point per use.


.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2015)

She's nuts....like the majority of moon bat libtards


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 1, 2015)

well maybe next they'll start burning books they find Offensive.






where have we seen that done before. ?  and then after that they can start jailing dissenters for speaking "WORDS" or speak ill WORDS about your masters in University, Government, etc:  like they do in Iran, China, Cuba, etc.

the drip drip drip of LOSING YOUR FREEDOMS is dripping mighty fast anymore

just STAND by and say nothing


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> She's nuts....like the majority of moon bat libtards



Lassie-----PUHLEEEZE-----lots of those undocumented immigrants are   wee lads and lassies.     You want darling wee lads and lasssies to hear themselves being called  ILLEGALs. 
Repeat after me  "sin papeles"    (spelling??)))


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Sep 1, 2015)

Star said:


> .
> 
> Washington State University's "Introduction to Comparative Ethnic Studies" joins UCLA and UC Berkeley in banning certain offensive terms.
> 
> ...


Rather PC but it's her class so follow her rules.  I hate PC BTW...


----------



## Redfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Mind and thought control.   Orwell and Rand saw it coming and wrote about.  Their fiction is becoming fact.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 1, 2015)

The irony here is if conservatives tried to ban terms they find offensive this nut job would likely be one of the first ones to scream censorship.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Sep 1, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Mind and thought control.   Orwell and Rand saw it coming and wrote about.  Their fiction is becoming fact.


So, don't go to a state school?  iI's not mandatory at that level.  Vote with your feet and your dollars, people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> well maybe next they'll start burning books they find Offensive.
> 
> where have we seen that done before. ?  and then after that they can start jailing dissenters for speaking "WORDS" or speak ill WORDS about your masters in University, Government, etc:  like they do in Iran, China, Cuba, etc.
> 
> just STAND by and say nothing that will BE NEXT



I think most of these jackasses do this stuff for attention.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



when I was in college ----the only reason I attended classes was to find out what the PROF WANTED------other than that ----I just read the textbook


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Sep 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> well maybe next they'll start burning books they find Offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I very much doubt that book-burning actually bothers you...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Sep 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Star said:
> ...


And if you want the grade you give them what they want.  A good lesson to learn - He holds the gold makes the rules...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2015)

I really hate that nudity is not allowed on campus......


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Star said:
> ...


Me too...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > well maybe next they'll start burning books they find Offensive.
> ...



Nope, these people have come out of the Fascist/communist closest since Obama was elected. they see how he's been allowed to FORCE us to purchase his insurance scam OR get fined,  which is nothing more but Fascism in my book ,  ignore our laws, make up ones they want. and now they just had the Supreme court  overstepped their bounds with making up how THE STATES have to allow homosexual marriage, etc.  We need to take these people SERIOUSLY.
I think we are pretty much history as a free people and country.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2015)

When I was in college 1979-1984, you could not use offensive language either...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

*Threads Merged.*


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 1, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



no kidding.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> 2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
> _
> Gross generalizations, stereotypes, and derogatory/oppressive language are not acceptable. Use of racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, xenophobic, classist, or generally offensive language in class or submission of such material will not be tolerated. *(This includes “The Man,” “Colored People,”“Illegals/Illegal Aliens,”“Tranny” and so on or referring to women/men as females or males)* If I see it or hear it, I will correct it in class since it can be a learning moment for many students. Repeated use of *oppressive* and hateful language will be handled accordingly - including but not limited to removal from the class without attendance or participation points, failure of the assignment, and - in extreme cases - failure for the semester._
> 
> ...



If I were a paying parent, I would sue the snot out of the guy and the school at the first twitch.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
> ...





What exactly would you sue over?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



right,   paint------I learned the information from the book ----in order to answer the test questions------and HOW to answer them from the prof.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 1, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 Washington State University syllabus, from page 4, my bolds:
> ...


Hell, if I were one of his students, I would turn in a paper going on about the queer, illegal alien tree-dwelling monkeys just have grounds for a lawsuit against his ignorant cross-dressing white-trash ass.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The professor is a she.

What grounds for a lawsuit do you expext will come from turning in a failing paper?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



bubble-buster!!!        do not interrupt a pleasant delusion


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Violating my freedom of speech....

If a college can allow students to offend me (and countless others) by burning our Flag, or denigrating my race, time about is fair play. A grade in a class is about knowledge of subject matter, not how well you can be brainwashed by some Liberal twit.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



I got the impression----that the class was kinda devoted to
a "sensitive"  approach to various groups-----like it is a  particular OBJECTIVE of that particular class.    You don't take a class on Freudian theory and decide on the test to write------
FREUD's theories of  "id"  are idiotic


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



 

Good luck with that lawsuit. I'd love to be there to watch the judge laugh you out of the courtroom.

What do you think the "subject matter" of a Gender, Race and Sexuality class is?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

Obiwan, let me pose a hypothetical for you.

If you were to take a comparitive religion class, and wrote a paper claiming that all the other religions were blasphemous because Jesus said so, do you think you'd pass?

Do you think failing that class would somehow violate your rights?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Wasting tuition on useless politically-correct nonsense instead of imparting the hard knowledge I'm paying for.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 1, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...





Good luck with that. I'm not aware of anyone forcing students to be Gender Studies majors.


----------

